# Slicer recommendations



## bellaru (Jan 18, 2017)

I am considering the chefs choice 610 or 615 for home use. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons? I have used restaurant grade Hobarts for a long time and am having a hard time thinking a home model can stand the test of time. I'd rather not spend a lot of money but is it worth upgrading to a better model?


----------



## tropics (Jan 18, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I am considering the chefs choice 610 or 615 for home use. Anyone have experience with these, pros/cons? I have used restaurant grade Hobarts for a long time and am having a hard time thinking a home model can stand the test of time. I'd rather not spend a lot of money but is it worth upgrading to a better model?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/256349/meat-slicer-review

I think it is a great choice

Richie


----------



## bellaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Great link, thanks


----------



## muddydogs (Jan 18, 2017)

I just purchased the 615, when I was looking at them I came up with the 610 and 615 have the same guts and design but the 610 has more plastic pieces. Not sure if it really matters as most of the moving parts on the 615 are plastic.

I will say that the 615 makes short work of block cheese, salami and chunks of ham as well as vegetables and I'm completely happy with my purchase for the cost of the unit. If you have been reading posts about the slicer you will see that some guys recommend getting the non serrated blade when purchasing the 615, I am not sure why as the serrated blade that comes with the slicer slices just great.

I would pick up some food safe grease if you don't already have some with the purchase of the grinder. Since all the gears are plastic its imperative that there kept lubed after a cleaning to keep the unit running smooth.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

I have the 645. It'a a very well built home unit.

I also have a Commercial s/s 12" Torrey.

But I end up using the Chef's Choice most of the time.

The big one is just too hard to move around & clean.

I'm not familiar with the 610 & 615, but if they are built anything like the 645, you will be very happy with it.

Al


----------



## bellaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Any thoughts on the Lem?


----------



## parrot-head (Jan 27, 2017)

Also looking at either the 609 or the 615.  Both have great reviews and seem to work well.

I'm not going to pony up several hundred bucks for a used commercial slicer, nor do I have the room for it.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 27, 2017)

I ended up getting the Chefs choice 615. It's pretty nice for small job home use. I haven't pulled the trigger on the straight blade yet. The serrated works ok but it'll loose its edge soon and be to hard to sharpen.


----------



## bregent (Jan 27, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I ended up getting the Chefs choice 615. It's pretty nice for small job home use. I haven't pulled the trigger on the straight blade yet. The serrated works ok but it'll loose its edge soon and be to hard to sharpen.


Get their sharpener. Works on straight and serrated blades.


----------



## parrot-head (Jan 31, 2017)

Just ordered the 615 from Bed Bath & Beyond for $119.00.

Can't wait to try her out.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 31, 2017)

That's a great deal on it. I just ordered the straight blade and sharpener. This sight is nothing but trouble. Haha


----------



## parrot-head (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm going to wait and see how the serrated blade does before deciding about the non serrated one.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 2, 2017)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> I'm going to wait and see how the serrated blade does before deciding about the non serrated one.



I did the same. It actually does a pretty good job. Not paper thin but definitely thin with meat. I am not a big fan of any serrated knife except a good bread knife. Straight blades hold edge better and slice in one fluid motion instead of sawing like an edged blade. Coming from the service industry you never see serrated blades on slicers. I believe there are two reasons they put the serrated blade on. One is to make it more universal for home use and two to make you come back and buy the straight blade.  I hope you enjoy your new slicer I'm certainly putting mine to good use.


----------



## canuhover (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the post.  I bought the 615 in 2013 but had never sharpened it.  I now have a new sharpener from Amazon.  Thanks again.


----------



## parrot-head (Feb 2, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I did the same. It actually does a pretty good job. Not paper thin but definitely thin with meat. I am not a big fan of any serrated knife except a good bread knife. Straight blades hold edge better and slice in one fluid motion instead of sawing like an edged blade. Coming from the service industry you never see serrated blades on slicers. I believe there are two reasons they put the serrated blade on. One is to make it more universal for home use and two to make you come back and buy the straight blade. I hope you enjoy your new slicer I'm certainly putting mine to good use.


What is the sharpener?

***edit** Found it.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 2, 2017)

I wonder if I can use my new Work Sharp to sharpen these blades??


----------



## bellaru (Feb 2, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I wonder if I can use my new Work Sharp[/COLOR] to sharpen these blades??



I don't see why not as long as you could rotate the blade as you push it through.
I just Google searched that machine, that's pretty cool.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 2, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> I don't see why not as long as you could rotate the blade as you push it through.
> I just Google searched that machine, that's pretty cool.


Yeah, it is actually amazing. I've been sharpening knives since I was a boy, using a whetstone, steel, etc. I've also used all sorts of specialized sharpeners, like the overrated (IMHO) "Chef's Choice" that my wife got for me twenty years ago.

Then, my future son-in-law brought over his Work Sharp, Ken Onion Edition. He has a huge knife collection, and sharpens them obsessively. I spent an evening sharpening all my kitchen knives, and the difference was not subtle at all: every knife had a substantially better edge than it had when new, and cutting was suddenly a completely different experience.

I am totally blown away by this tool and cannot recommend it enough. The only downside is that, like many tools, it does have a learning curve, but there are dozens of YouTube videos that will help you figure it out. In my case, I had my son-in-law-to-be.


----------



## parrot-head (Feb 3, 2017)

First slicing with the new 615.  Had a small 1.5# top round roast so I threw it in the oven so I could try the slicer out.

Think I'm going to have a lot of fun with this thing.













0202172043a~2.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Feb 3, 2017


----------



## bellaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Absolutely. Looks good


----------



## bregent (Feb 3, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> Yeah, it is actually amazing. I've been sharpening knives since I was a boy, using a whetstone, steel, etc. I've also used all sorts of specialized sharpeners, like the overrated (IMHO) "Chef's Choice" that my wife got for me twenty years ago.
> 
> Then, my future son-in-law brought over his Work Sharp, Ken Onion Edition. He has a huge knife collection, and sharpens them obsessively. I spent an evening sharpening all my kitchen knives, and the difference was not subtle at all: every knife had a substantially better edge than it had when new, and cutting was suddenly a completely different experience.
> 
> I am totally blown away by this tool and cannot recommend it enough. The only downside is that, like many tools, it does have a learning curve, but there are dozens of YouTube videos that will help you figure it out. In my case, I had my son-in-law-to-be.


I agree,  Works Sharp is great. There's no way to use it on my ChefChoice 630 slicer because it does not have a removable thickness guide. But if yours is removable, I suppose you could hold it freehand against the rotating blade - just figure out a way to hold it at the correct angle. Slicer blades are only sharpened on the back side, then deburred on the front.


----------



## tropics (Feb 3, 2017)

johnmeyer said:


> I wonder if I can use my new Work Sharp to sharpen these blades??


I would not recommend using that I have cut proof gloves and it is not worth the risk.

Richie


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 3, 2017)

bregent said:


> I agree,  Works Sharp is great. There's no way to use it on my ChefChoice 630 slicer because it does not have a removable thickness guide. But if yours is removable, I suppose you could hold it freehand against the rotating blade - just figure out a way to hold it at the correct angle. Slicer blades are only sharpened on the back side, then deburred on the front.


Thanks. Your description is similar to the Work Sharp directions for sharpening most serrated knives.


----------



## johnmeyer (Feb 3, 2017)

tropics said:


> I would not recommend using that I have cut proof gloves and it is not worth the risk.
> 
> Richie


I've now received several responses from the Work Sharp people, as well as their dealers, and they are not recommended it either, although not for any safety reason. Chef's Choice does sell a sharpener, and it too has some risks, since the blade is exposed as it rotates through the sharpener.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 5, 2017)

I got the chefs choice 665 a couple months back and I make short work of bacon slabs 













IMG_5838.JPG



__ cluckinchicken6
__ Feb 5, 2017


















IMG_5711.JPG



__ cluckinchicken6
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## bregent (Feb 5, 2017)

cluckinchicken6 said:


> I got the chefs choice 665 a couple months back and I make short work of bacon slabs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 665 has a blade guard, correct? I've never been able to find a picture of the front of that slicer that shows it. Can you please post a pic? Thanks.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 6, 2017)

IMG_6241.JPG



__ cluckinchicken6
__ Feb 6, 2017


















IMG_6244.JPG



__ cluckinchicken6
__ Feb 6, 2017


----------



## bregent (Feb 8, 2017)

cluckinchicken6 said:


> IMG_6241.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## cluckinchicken6 (Feb 8, 2017)

It's not a bad slicer for the money I'm not a fan of the plastic gear but as far as slicing that thing makes short work of 10 or 20 lbs of bacon


----------

